# Engine Light, Steering Fluid



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a 2000 Ford Taurus Wagon with the OHV "Vulcan" engine, 102000 miles. Coming home, I noticed a little steering noise. After my wife drove it the next day, the engine light came on. The steering fluid was very low, I filled it up, and the noise went away. The engine light is still on.

Is it a coincidence that the light came on when the steering fluid was low? I checked the level recently and never saw red fluid on the garage floor. What should I do now?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it is just a coincidence. You should check for codes to be sure. The ps fluid may be accumulating inside the rack bellows boots.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't think the power steering would give you a code either. I've got a '99 Chevy pickup and the wife has an '01 Chevy van, both of which have power steering leaks and make noise when low. Never got a code from either. Most auto parts stores will scan the codes for free.....


----------



## AdRock (Dec 4, 2008)

The PS won't throw a code. If it was low and making noise I'd flush it out and put new fluid in it.

Go by any Autozone and they'll check the code and give you the number. Then they can turn it off and you can look up what it means online. Drive it a while and see if it comes back on.


----------

